

Ron Paul's Last Speech to Congress: 30+ Strangely Ordered Questions - joelrunyon
http://www.theatlantic.com/politics/archive/2012/11/ron-pauls-last-speech-to-congress-30-strangely-ordered-questions/265263/

======
pan69
Indeed. If you're a republican those questions might seem odd.

------
onetwothreefour
People really need to stop referencing things that happened 200+ years ago as
if they were relevant now.

Some interesting questions, sure, but some very flawed questions also.

